# Elephant



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Elephant s


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Indian Elephant.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Indian Elephant.


African Elephant?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> African Elephant?


Prehistoric Elephant.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Prehistoric Elephant.


Post-historic Elephant.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Prehistoric Elephant.


Hairy mastodon!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

> Post-historic Elephant.


Post-historic rhinoceros



> Hairy mastodon!


Hairy crocodile


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Elephantiasis of the scrotum!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The masticating mastodonic mass material matters makes matters massive.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

12-tone Elephant


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> 12-tone Elephant


Microtonal mice are its natural enemy.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Microtonal mice are its natural enemy.


No, because 12-tone and microtonal schools of compositions are not natural, they are against natural perception of music and as such they can't be natural, even natural enemies. They are avant-garde enemies. The natural enemy relation may take place between Neapolitan Elephant and Mannheim Mice (for example).


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Mescaline was made mandatory in Małogoszcz by a massive mandate!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm a big, hairy cow. I tell you it was a hippopotamus!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

How many elephants in this leg?!?!


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

The same number as the number of elephants that Thomas "Evil" Edison electrocuted.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*(For those who want to make this relevant to Classical Music)*



Aramis said:


> Elephant s


Selection Five of Saint-Saëns' _Carnival of the Animals._


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Selection Five of Saint-Saëns' _Carnival of the Animals._


As featured with a cat on the back of a tortoise in my favorite childhood film, Milo and Otis. Played the Elephant during this relieving rescue scene on the stormy pacific ocean.

Edit, my mistake, it was in fact a turtle not a tortoise.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> As featured with a cat on the back of a tortoise in my favorite childhood film, Milo and Otis. Played the Elephant during this relieving rescue scene on the stormy pacific ocean.


It's tortoises all the way down!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> It's tortoises all the way down!


You like the tortoises?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> You like the tortoises?


I like the hairy mastodons that teach about modern technology.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Damn you philoso-penguin, I try to make sense for once in this thread and you thwart me! I suppose your post makes its own sort of sense that has nothing to do with mine though.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Marios (Nov 3, 2011)

Save Elephants.


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

Horny elephant


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Alright, that does it. You think I'm funny do you? Then LOOK OUT!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Ahhh, pretty elephant. Opposite of:










Strange elephant


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Elephant Parade*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

And now a word from the Hippopotamus Clan


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

I thought we weren't supposed to talk about it.

Yet we probably should. If we don't, it might get bigger.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The elephant can be connected to a malleable logorhythmic winding, placed in panendermic girdle springs on the upper end of the grammis, in conduction with a drawn-reciprocation arm, i.e. a trunk in the vernacular.


----------

